# Jean-Jacques Rousseau's Emile



## Clark-Tillian (Oct 21, 2015)

I've wanted to read the Emile for many years. Does anyone know if the Allan Bloom translation is the best, or if another is preferred? I really like Bloom's work in literary criticism, so I'll likely get this one for his notes and introduction. Any input is appreciated.


----------

